# [modem usb] Configurar el modem inalambrico

## airbuzz

Bien, esta es mi segunda duda y quizas la mas importante y la que sea mas dificil de resolver.

Voy a decirlo, la instalacion de gentoo fue bastante dificil, de hecho casi termino instalando Slack si no fuera porque la instalacion de gentoo es sensiblemente de menor tamaño... despues de mucha lucha y pocos progresos me di cuenta que gentoo es la maxima expresion del "hagalo usted mismo" en lo referente a distros de linux (ya habia utilizado SuSe y ni se parecen) estoy bastante satisfecho con el SO pero ya la instalacion se me hizo poco mas que imposible, ya que mi conexion es via un modem 3g y no habia manera de configurarlo, creo que no hay soporte para esta tecnologia tanto en Gentoo como en la instalacion (hasta donde se)

Finalmente instale desde el liveCD 2008

El gran problema:

es configurar el modem inalambrico, todo un tema.

El modem en cuestion es un Huawei E226, interfaz USB 2.0; HSDPA/UMTS/EDGE etc...

El provedor de internet es Movistar uruguay (Telefonica), ya los llame y me respondieron con una bonita frase "solo damos soporte para SO de Microsoft"

Digamos que deahogue mi ira puteando a la operadora una vez finalizada la comunicacion. Tambien revise la pagina del fabricante y no encontre mucha info de utilidad (a menos que tengas una Mac claro)

Evidentemente necesito un discador, como seguramente sabran para iniciar una llamada de datos desde una terminal movil con tecnologia GPRS o superior se debe discar  *99#, ese es el numero; no se que configurar o si hacer un script...

El pin y demas esta desactivado y ya tango la direccion del servidor al que debo conectarme: apnumt.movistar.com.uy

Diganme cualquier dato que necesiten y con gusto lo copiare en la maquina con Gentoo y via mi recientemente habilitado automontaje de pendrives lo pasare a esta maquina y lo posteare

Estoy deseoso de poder actualizar y personalizar el SO; y ademas ya es hora de elaborar un buen HOW TO de Gentoo para modems inalambricos, muy buenos en especial si disponemos de una laptop

Espero que puedan ayudarme con este asuntillo, salu2

----------

## opotonil

Pues ni idea, pero si buscas un poco ya sea en el wiki, en los foros o directamente en Google encontraras bastante información. Hecha un ojo a este link a ver si te vale:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Huawei_E220

Salu2.

----------

## Coghan

¡Bienvenido al foro y a Gentoo!

No es muy difícil el acceso por modem 3G, tan solo necesitas instalar el paquete net-dialup/wvdial y luego configurar tu archivo .wvdialrc en tu home. Yo uso el operador de telefonía Yoigo como acceso 3G con un modem pcmcia antiguo de movistar liberado. Mi archivo .wvdialrc es el siguiente:

```
[Dialer Yoigo0]

Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0

Phone = *99***1#

Username = ''

Password = ''

```

Para marcar basta con lanzar desde consola el comando wvdial Yoigo0 o el nombre que pongar después de Dialer. 

He encontrado este .wvdialrc para Movistar googleando un poco, deberás indicar el dispositivo correcto de tu modem /dev/tty???

```
Dialer MoviStarUSB]

Modem = /dev/ttyACM0

Phone = *99***1#

Username = MOVISTAR

Password = MOVISTAR
```

----------

## airbuzz

gracias por las respuestas, las 2 me han servido.

Les cuento donde estoy ahora....

Bueno me puse a bajar el wvdial-1.60 y tambien el wvstreams-4.6 necesario para que el primero funcione, ya tengo los tarballs en la pc con Gentoo y ya los descomprimi (aunque tambien tengo los originales como respaldo)

Creo que en cuanto logre instalar el wvdial la configuracion del modem sera sencilla, el tema ahora es que todavia no pude lograr instalarlo, ya prove varios metodos con emerge y make y todavia nada... 

Ahora hay resolver el tema de como instalar el programa (los contando al wvstreams) desde los binarios....

salu2 y gracias por las bienvenidas

----------

## esteban_conde

No te hace falta bajar tarballs con gentoo, simplemente emerge wvdial creo que será suficiente.

En todo caso si quieres ver que paquetes y que USEs tiene antes de emerger el/los paquetes ejecuta emerge -pv wvdial, aunque no es imprescindible hacerlo asi, si que es muy aconsejable.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> No te hace falta bajar tarballs con gentoo, simplemente emerge wvdial creo que será suficiente.
> 
> En todo caso si quieres ver que paquetes y que USEs tiene antes de emerger el/los paquetes ejecuta emerge -pv wvdial, aunque no es imprescindible hacerlo asi, si que es muy aconsejable.

 

El asunto es que todavia no tiene internet para poder dejar que emerge dscargue e instale todo solo si no entiendo mal.

Lo correcto seria:

```
emerge -pfv wvdial
```

Que te dara una lista de paquetes a descargar: wvdial y sus dependencias si las tuviera.

Luego descargar todos esos paquetes, copiarlos a la pc con Gentoo en /usr/portage/distfiles y recien entonces usar:

emerge -av wvdial

Para que portage se haga cargo de todo de ahi en mas.

Salud!

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> El asunto es que todavia no tiene internet para poder dejar que emerge dscargue e instale todo solo si no entiendo mal.
> 
> Lo correcto seria:
> 
> Código:
> ...

 

Es cierto me estoy volviendo viejo, antes me dejaba escapar muchas, ahora muchisimas, ¡lo siento!  :Sad:  .

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Es cierto me estoy volviendo viejo

 

Bienvenido al club  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## airbuzz

exacto no tengo internet   :Razz:  (todavia)

Bueno me puse a bajar los paquetes, casi 70 para ser exactos y manualmente (despues al pen, al directorio de portage y emergerlos en la otra pc)....

el tiempo escasea y la verdad que eran como 500mb asi que...

bueno el tema es que en mis tiempos eh bajado bastantes tarballs, pero me surgio un inconveniente, una bonita F cuando hago p.e. "emerge =sun-jce-bin-1.6.0" , osea que no lo puedo bajar y las direcciones que me da no sirven y sun cambio el sitio de descarga y no se que mas, solo que es casi imposible dar con el archivo original.

Buscando en google me baje el archivo sun-jce-bin1.6.0.ebuild de esta pagina http://gentoo-portage.com ahora necesito configurar el PORTDIR_OVERLAY e instalar el ebuild cosa que todavia no pude realizar, si alguien se tomara la molestia de explicarmelo de verdad lo agradeceria   :Wink: 

gracias por las respuestas, al final no era tan facil como configurar el wvdial pero bueh, reconosco que aprendi mucho de portage y de gentoo

salu2

PD: quizas si alguien ejecuta "emerge -pfv =sun-jce-bin-1.6.0" y me pasa el link que les da su portage actualizado me sirva, aunque pensandolo bien, es solo una hipotesis.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Ummmmm, creo que seria más facil arrancar con un livecd de ubuntu ó knopix hacer lo que aqui dice Click Aqui para luego hacer un chroot con todo montado desde el livecd el emerge con el modem ya pegado a la web.

Espero que sirva a los fines que pides.

PD: 

Hay muchos tutoriales en la web al respecto, solo revisalos y bajate una livecd reciente, que seguro ya ofrece soporte para esto.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Lo que te tiene trabado es un .zip de 9K que se baja de aquí.

Salud!

----------

## airbuzz

Gracias ya lo habia resuelto.   :Very Happy: 

Bajando los archivos de la pagina que antes mencionada y usando el comando ebuild me saltaba de nuevo lo de la "fetch restriction" (o como se escriba) pero me daba la direccion de descarga actualizada, asi que ya listo lo de los paquetes bloqueados, ahora ya baje todo (inclutendo unas fuentes en japones cuyo link estaba obsoleto y las termine bajando de filestube);

el unico problema que me da es que tetex me bloquea ptex

osea que el ejecutar "emerge -pv ptex" me sale [blocks B] app-text/tetex (is blocking app-text/ptex-3.1.10_p20071203)  asi que casi tamos

¿alguna idea con esto?

EDIT:

Tampoco funciono con "emerge -C tetex" y luego "emerge -av ptex" ya que no me instala ptex... (necesario para el canna)

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *airbuzz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tampoco funciono con "emerge -C tetex" y luego "emerge -av ptex" ya que no me instala ptex... (necesario para el canna)

 

No se instala por el mismo motivo o por algún otro?

Revisa tus use flags, aveces ese tipo de conflictos se solucionan desactivando la use flag que disparó la instalación de tal o cual paquete.

Usar emerge --tree te va a dar una vista un poco mas facil de entender de quien es dependencia de quien.

Salud!

----------

## airbuzz

Bueno realmente no se porque no se instala...

 ahora ya no importa!!!

Solo saque el USE "canna" y ya no necesito ptex. (ya me parecia raro que necesitara una implementacion de TeX con fuentes japonesas   :Confused:  )

Ahora me baje un par de paquetes mas (incluyendo el PostgreSQL) y ya esta compilando, recien termine con ruby...

todo era cuestion de USES al final, muchisimas gracias, espero que mi proxima mensaje salga de mi desktop con Gentoo (esta tiene Vista jeje)

Gracias a todos por las respuestas especialmente a Inodoro_Pereyra, ahora me dispondre a configurar el wvdial.

Y una cosa para Inodoro; no era mas facil poner Argentina que "En la otra punta del cable", ¿Fontanarrosa no e argento?  jaja salu2

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No hay nada que agradecer airbuzz, que es mi forma de aportar lo poco que puedo a la comunidad...

Y si señor, Fontanarrosa era Argentino pero lo de "en la otra punta del cable" es mas genérico (además de ser cierto), así si algún día tengo la suerte de salir de este país de juguete en caracter de definitivo me evito editar mi perfil  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

